# NAFB - you would not believe



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

John made tank just in 5 days and it was ready for pick up on the day he promised 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW - Is it april fools yet?

Never heard of - _ever_ in the industry


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

He must have already had it built, the silicone takes longer than that to cure.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Its should only take 48 hours to cure.

Thats why they will be building my 300DD


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Chromey said:


> Its should only take 48 hours to cure.
> 
> Thats why they will be building my 300DD


If you think your 300 DD can be cure in 48 hours, I dare you to fill it up right after you bring it home


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

vaporize said:


> If you think your 300 DD can be cure in 48 hours, I dare you to fill it up right after you bring it home


X2 John uses GE 1200 construction silicone which requires 5-7 days for full cure, but hey what do I know, it's your tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Do not know what to tell you guys. 
John did not have this tank ready, since I ordered it last Tuesday and seen he makes it on Thursday.
I pick it up Sunday at 4 PM and was told by John that the tank should stay empty 2 more days, before water going in

". In a typical SSG cavity, cure depths up to 3/4" from an air interface will generally cure satisfactorily and reach maximum properties within several days. Cure depths > 3/4" may take significantly longer time to cure and when applied in a single application may not cure satisfactorily. Consult Momentive Performance Materials technical services for additional information on depth of cure for this product."

http://www.siliconeforbuilding.com/pdf/speciality/Data_Sheet_SCS1200_Construction.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

So if he told you to not fill it for 2 more days then it means the guys are correct, it takes 5-7 days to be ready to use.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

george said:


> So if he told you to not fill it for 2 more days then it means the guys are correct, it takes 5-7 days to be ready to use.


Correct. And personally I wouldn't even move a tank of any size until that was reached. Moving the tank will stress the not cured joints and possibly cause them to not be as strong as possible. Tanks require an amount of curing time, not heeding this can cause catastrophic problems. Some things shouldn't be rushed.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

In my opinion and with John's experience (lifetime) if he says not to fill for 2 days then don't fill for 2 days. 

He made my 8 ft tank and told me the same and I followed his advice. My tank has been filled for almost a year now and it is as nice as the day that I brought it home.


----------

